# Sign Warehouse R31 Vinyl Cutter Review



## Zenergy (Apr 14, 2011)

So I just bought a R31 from Sign Warehouse. I just got it on Tuesday, but I've been pretty happy so far. I know most of the people on here don't recommend entry-level cutters, but I figure it's better to get what I can afford and level up once I make enough to cover it. 

I paid $289 for the cutter and some basic sign-making supplies on ebay. It came with a few banners, some vinyl, application tape, and some plastic license plates. Shipping was quick, probably because they're in-state. I ordered on Thursday and got it on Tuesday. The unit was in good shape, except for the o-ring inside the blade holder was busted. I sent them an email and they are sending me out a new one. 

I'm still waiting on my heat press to come in, so I've just done some basic decals, but I've been impressed with the level of detail I can get. Other than the learning curve on the software, it's been all smooth sailing. It definitely helps to make the images in Illustrator and import them into LXi, too.

All in all, this is a basic cutter, with basic features, at a basic price. All in all, I feel like I got what I paid for, so I'm happy. We'll see how it holds up in 6 months, but if all goes well I'll be on a bigger unit by then.

Anybody else have one of these?


----------



## blingit (Apr 17, 2011)

i have the same plotter bought 2 years ago and still it makes every day 100 t shirts.
My best buy ever.


----------



## bighook1 (May 16, 2007)

I Bought 1 of these this last week ordered on tuesday an got it thursdayfrom signwarehouse I've always wonderd about these cutters everything was packed good & nothing broken.
Well its Saturday now and its already paid for itself . 
It is a basic plotter but nice I'm like you we will see how it holds up. Mike


----------



## tcrowder (Apr 27, 2006)

After selling my first plotter a few years ago, I was wanting one just to play around with. I bought the R31 from SW and paid for it in the first week. I dont like it as much as I did the Enduracut Plus I had, but it's not a bad machine.


----------



## easyray29 (Apr 13, 2012)

Can you use this cutter on JPSS paper?


----------



## baddjun1 (Aug 5, 2009)

Only if it has the contour-cutting feature.


----------



## easyray29 (Apr 13, 2012)

( USCutter SC Series Vinyl Cutter ) This cutter has that feature and under $300. Does anyone have anything good to say about this cutter?


USCutter SC Series Vinyl Cutter


----------

